# Gowealthy gets press coverage for its "construction updates" and we get nothing?????



## zee

oh sorry, its one of those things u call everyone! stupid??!! i know

when did alex get back?


----------



## Krazy

^^ :weird:


----------



## zee

thank you


----------



## malec

zeeshanney said:


> oh sorry, its one of those things u call everyone! stupid??!! i know
> 
> when did alex get back?


yesterday. Was completely shattered after having to fly in the middle of the night


----------



## AltinD

^^ We always fly in the middle of the night here.


----------



## zee

^^ its the best time to travel especially for long distances...cuz u dont lose a day


----------



## Krazy

^^ i actually lose abt a day and half every time i travel to the UAE... and yes i travel at night everytime


----------



## guy_in_dubai

night flights rock


----------



## malec

Thing is though, I can't sleep sitting up so I was awake for the whole thing


----------



## Erebus555

I fell asleep watching The Hitchikers Guide To The Galaxy on my flight from NY and I woke up with the quotes from the film in my head. That was a night flight but I got woken up a couple of times for talking in my sleep.


----------



## AltinD

BTW, the Tom_Green's picture of SZR taken from DWTC made it again into another publication. The 7days newspaper had that printed today (again) to ilustrate one of their articles.


----------



## dubaiflo

7days took it 

WTF this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## ragga

The problem with internet sites is no one is unique, everyone loves to use copied information/news/photos... what can you do...

They know SSC is the best website/forum is out there about dubai anyways..


----------



## Tom_Green

AltinD said:


> BTW, the Tom_Green's picture of SZR taken from DWTC made it again into another publication. The 7days newspaper had that printed today (again) to ilustrate one of their articles.


 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 
If they would pay for the pics i could go to Dubai more often.

I must do something about it when i post new pics from Dubai


----------



## zee

^^watermarks


----------



## Tom_Green

zeeshanney said:


> ^^watermarks


I thought about something like this.









But i would, like dubaiflo in his video, write about SSC.

Photograpy by Tom_Green
Visit the UAE section at skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zee

you could put int he new link jan sorted out for us: skyscrapercity.com/UAE

so it shold go something like:

Photo by Tom_Green
skyscrapercity.com/UAE


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ point is, watermark like the above .. just cut the bottom u know..

only proper possibilty that they don't use them is like what i did on my marina map, but on the other hand it destroys the picture.


----------



## zee

^^ yes i agree..thats the problem with sticking a watermark in the middle..but it stops all the "leechers" and copying


----------



## Tom_Green

Difficult... difficult.

I will have a 8MP version of my next Dubai pics but i don`t know if i should really post pics with such watermarks....
http://www.emporis.com/ge/il/im/?id=354789

But after so many people used my pics for commercial i must do something. 

I think the Dubai forumers should decide which watermarks i will use ...... 

BTW: I think we should open an own thread for this. I am not the only victim.


----------



## zee

^^ rightly said tom...lets wait for samir to open one up


----------



## dubaiflo

i could do with such a watermark tom.

in fact for photos they are really useful, they won't steal it.. for plot maps, as u've seen with my marina satellite shot, it does not prevent them from using it..


----------

